# FREE! Oyster Night!! Gilligan's Tiki Hut! Wednesday - 03/16/2011



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*With Loup Garou's permission, I am proud to announce the following:

First FREE Oyster Night of this year, 2011!! *

*Occuring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.*

*This will kick off the Third Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us Local Oyster Suckers.*

*Laissez les bon temps rouler!!!!*










*Hampton Inn Pensacola BeachHampton Inn Pensacola Beach*


2 Via Deluna
FL 32561
(850) 932-6800


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Summers Here!! Summers Here!! Summers Here!! Summers Here!! Summers Here!! Summers Here!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbsup:

I'll see ya there!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*water is warmmin*

i surfed the log alllll day yesterday in NO wet suit .... :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got no idea what "surfed the log" means... ?

But does that mean you'll be there?


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

you guys can count me and my mom in over there tonight hope to see ya again claydoh and everyone else thats going


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Is this going on tonight?


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Great to see you there Platt....and good to put face with past HEE HEE. Y'all don't be strangers. we are good people....


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

FishnLane said:


> Great to see you there Platt....and good to put face with past HEE HEE. Y'all don't be strangers. we are good people....


Yes, we had a good time. Hopefully our work schedules will allow us to make it out there some more. I agree, all good people.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good seeing you again...after a year or so? Glad you came, hope to see you guys some more!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Clay-Doh said:


> Good seeing you again...after a year or so? Glad you came, hope to see you guys some more!


Agreed, and thanks for the input on your Gopro set up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No prob. Just don't tell anyone yet the next level I'm goin too!


----------

